# [ATI]écran noir après startx (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo sur ma nouvelle machine, mais la carte graphique me pose des problèmes. Tout d'abord, voici un lspci | grep VGA :

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9715
```

Il s'agit de la carte graphique Radeon HD (je crois 4250) intégrée à la carte mère ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3, chipset AMD 880G/SB850.

J'ai installé les drivers proprio ati-drivers-10.4 et ajouté le driver fglrx dans mon xorg.conf. Cependant, xorg ne se lance pas mais renvoie quelques erreurs :

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
> 
>       "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8 ) is not supported by fglrx driver
> ...

 

J'ai bien sûr tenté d'ajouter une subsection Display avec une autre valeur que 8 dans depth, mais ça ne change absolument rien.

J'ai aussi voulu utiliser aticonfig --initial, mais je tombe sur un écran noir après avoir fait startx et je ne peux plus rien faire (ctrl+alt+Fx ne répond pas).

J'ai essayé X  -configure, mais il fait une seg fault :

```
Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

J'ai aussi essayé sans xorg.conf, mais il me dit "no screen found" et ne trouve aucun driver. La variable VIDEO_CARDS du make.conf est bien sur fglrx.

Je suis actuellement en amd64 stable, ati_drivers-10.4 et xorg-server-1.7.6.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Kevin57

Edit : en ajoutant DefaultDepth 24 dans la section screen, le serveur X semble se lancer mais affiche juste un écran noir sans clavier ni souris... Mais je change mon titre pour adapter au problème.

Edit2 : après un reboot, je ne vois pas d'erreurs ni warnings dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log si ce n'est :

```
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
```

Je ne vois pas où chercher ailleurs...

Edit3 : Avec le driver vesa, l'affichage est correct. Je suppose que le problème vient donc du driver ati mais je ne sais pas comment le résoudre. J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

J'utilise pas les drivers proprio et je conseillerais au moins d'essayer les drivers radeon et radeonhd avec kms  a activer ds le kernel

Renseigne toi mais voila de quoi commencer ici

Rajoute radeon et radeonhd ds ton make.conf

----------

## Kevin57

Merci, radeon marche mais n'active pas l'accélération 3D. Mais c'est déjà mieux que vesa qui avait une résolution très moche! Et d'après la doc que tu m'as passée, radeonhd n'est plus utilisé. Donc je vais être obligé de me rabattre sur les drivers proprio je crois...

----------

## Solevis

il faut utiliser :

```
aticonfig --initial
```

pour générer ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Kevin57

Comme je l'indique dans mon premier message, la commande aticonfig --initial me crée un xorg.conf non valable puisque je me retrouve devant un écran noir après avoir fait startx. Et je ne trouve aucune erreur dans les logs.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Merci, radeon marche mais n'active pas l'accélération 3D. Mais c'est déjà mieux que vesa qui avait une résolution très moche! Et d'après la doc que tu m'as passée, radeonhd n'est plus utilisé. Donc je vais être obligé de me rabattre sur les drivers proprio je crois...

 

Tu as la 3D avec radeon, il y a un topic sur le forum sur ati ...

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                41523  0 

snd_seq_device          4475  1 snd_seq

vhost_net              13064  0 

kvm_amd                32975  0 

kvm                   255432  1 kvm_amd

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     1926  1 

snd_hda_codec_analog    62758  1 

radeon                626791  2 

ttm                    50017  1 radeon

snd_hda_intel          17285  11 

snd_hda_codec          62726  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

drm_kms_helper         25903  1 radeon

cfbcopyarea             3121  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               2253  1 radeon

cfbfillrect             3181  1 radeon

snd_hwdep               4612  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                55565  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              14844  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    40244  26 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6155  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

il faut que tu rajoutes l'option de boot radeon.modeset=1 à ton kernel

----------

## Kevin57

En effet, c'est parfait merci beaucoup! Il ne me reste plus qu'à mettre la bonne résolution d'écran mais ça c'est secondaire pour le moment! Merci du coup de main!!

Edit : même ça j'ai trouvé, en le réglant simplement dans le xorg.conf. Donc tout ce qui est graphique fonctionne, c'est parfait! Reste plus que...tout le reste!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je resort ce topic parce que j'ai un doute sur l'efficacité du driver. En effet, j'essaie de jouer à Osmos mais le jeu est très lent. D'après la FAQ du site, le problème viendrait principalement du driver. Le driver est-il donc réellement efficace?

----------

## El_Goretto

Il faut revoir à mettre les choses en perspective.

Tu parles d'un driver jeune, pour un modèle de carte récent, et sur un jeu video...

Les priorités d'un driver graphique OPENSOURCE sont plutôt de l'ordre du support matériel, de la fiabilité, puis des fonctionnalités. Ensuite les perfs.

----------

## Kevin57

Ca veut donc dire qu'il y a très peu de chances que ça marche un jour ou juste qu'il faut attendre que le driver radeon prenne correctement en charge ma carte graphique?

J'ai réessayé d'installer les drivers proprio mais je n'y arrive pas, même en suivant les explications de ce topic. Ca me dit que les ati-drivers-10.4 ne sont pas compatibles avec xorg-1.8.1-r1 mais je ne comprends pas trop l'erreur :

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r7 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.4', 'merge')

    xorg-server

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ati-drivers
```

Edit : tout semble marcher maintenant avec le driver radeon (même le jeu), pourtant je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir changé quoi que ce soit ni fait de mise à jour...

----------

## bebR

Bonjour à tous,

Je déterre un peu ce post désolé.

Je viens d'avoir une nouvelle carte graphique : ATI Radeon HD 5770.

Mon installation toute fraîche de gentoo 64 me pose problème.

Impossible de lancer X. J'ai sensiblement les mêmes symptômes qu'ici, que ce soit avec fglrx ou radeon.

Avec le pilote proprio, si je fais un startx, j'ai un écran noir et le système est bloqué, obligé de faire un reset.

En ajoutant l'option UseFastTLS à 0 ou 1, c'est légèrement mieux, j'ai la main, mais startx me renvoie un segmentation fault comme celui-ci :

```
Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x465ee8]

1: X (0x400000+0x5e435) [0x45e435]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f78bf375000+0xe930) [0x7f78bf383930]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxProbe+0xa1d) [0x7f78bc472bad]

4: X (xf86CallDriverProbe+0x30f) [0x46b31f]

5: X (DoConfigure+0x194) [0x480924]

6: X (InitOutput+0xa27) [0x46ccf7]

7: X (0x400000+0x250ba) [0x4250ba]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f78bce1f5c6]

9: X (0x400000+0x24e09) [0x424e09]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

Et avec radeon c'est pareil en fait ...

Je me demande si ma carte n'est pas trop récente, si j'ai oublié quelque chose ou autre. J'ai pourtant vu sur phoronix qu'il y des benchmarks qui ont été fait sur la série 5700, avec les catalyst 9.x.

Je précise être en Xorg 1.7.6 et Catalyst 10.6. Ce dernier est hardmasked, je sais mais Xorg 1.7.6 bloque la dernière version stable d'ati-driver :  9.2-r2.

Version de Gentoo : 10.1 amd64.

Pour moi, seul Fglrx me permettrait d'utiliser pleinement ma carte. Est-ce que je me trompe ?

J'utilise Blender, donc il me faut l'accélération matérielle.

Merci !!!

----------

## bebR

Bon, je ne comprends pas trop comment j'ai réussi mais j'ai un X qui fonctionne, avec fglrx.

J'ai vérifié mon make.conf pour n'avoir que fglrx.

J'ai nettoyé tout les fichiers de configuration xorg.

J'ai lancé à nouveau les emerge de ati-drivers, xorg-drivers et xorg-server.

Entre temps, j'ai ajouté le support uvesa pour mon noyau, mais ca m'étonnerai que ca joue.

J'ai exécuté la commande suivante pour générer un xorg.conf

```
aticonfig --initial=dual-head
```

J'ai du modifié les chemins vers les modules fglrx, dri et dri2. (cf http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx#Failed_to_load_module_.22dri2.22_.28module_does_not_exist.2C_0.29 )

Et maintenant j'ai mon KDE 4.4.4 !!

(Désolé pour le bruit   :Cool:  )

----------

